# Want to watch wife with another woman



## the next level (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello,

This is my first post so bear with me. I can be a bit of a rambler. Well my wife and I have been together 9 years and married 6. Almost all that time has been great. (the odd row etc.). Our sex life has always been ok but a bit reserved. We are best friends with another couple (friends only). We all became friends at the same time so we are very close group. they got married this year.

We go on trips from time to time and we just went away about a week ago. Firstly this has helped kickstart our sex life dramatically which is great for both of us. Also on this trip my mind stumbled onto a new fantacy. I would love my wife to sleep with my friends wife. Not a 3 or foursome just the 2 of them and they record it for our benifit later.

I was talking to my friend about it (the guy) and he was well on board in-fact he had asked his girlfriend before that if she woud ever sleep with a girl would it be my wife and she said yes!!!!!

The two girls sometimes do some very mild almost un-noticable flirting. Which i think is more to tease us. In fact when we went out for dinner that night (before i had discussed this with my friend) his wife was wearing a really sexy & very short dress which isnt like her.

Both my wife and my friends wife are real stunners so it would be a dream come true and both me and my friend and possibly his wife are on board.

I havent broached the subject with my wife yet as i dont want to put any pressure on her etc. Do you think it is a good idea to bring it up? how should i go about it? By the way if she isnt up for it i would have no problem dropping the idea straight away.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

you better be ready to duck. 

what makes you think she wont be repulsed by the idea and it would cause long term trauma to your marriage?

or, how do you know that she may go for it, like it, and then start cutting you out of the mix?

this is just dangerous ground IMHO


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

This situation you dream of could go wrong, very wrong and very quickly go wrong. Be careful. You could cause undo harm in your own marriage by going down this path.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Has she ever expressed any interest in being with another woman? Has she ever shared a fantasy in which she was with another woman? I would tread very carefully here. If she has no interest in being with a woman, she will likely take your question as you hinting that YOU want another woman, and I think we all know where things will go after that. And if she DOES have an interest in being with a woman, things could still get very messy. 

If you really, really want to go forward with this, I would strongly suggest subtly feeling her out on this. Maybe weave a fantasy one night while you're making love in which she is with a woman, and see what response you get. If she gets hotter, you might be on to something. If she goes cold on you, then you'll know it's not going to happen. Or ask her how she feels about two women together: does she think it's hot or something along those lines; maybe tell her it was something you read in an article or some people at work were talking or something like that. 

But, I would definitely be wary of just going, "Hey, babe, you wanna do Bob's wife? She's game if you are!", because that's just not gonna work.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> How would you handle it if an affair resulted between your wife and the guy?


Or she has an affair with his wife? It happens.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I've had relationships with other women, including (with my husband's consent) during our marriage. He did not ask to watch or see any footage later, however.

This is what I recommend. Tell your wife, "I read the other day, that some women fantasize about being with a woman. I think it's great when men allow their wives to make that happen. "

Watch her reaction. Take it from there.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd keep this one in the fantasy arena. I wouldn't read too much into how close they are as friends....women can show affection towards one another without any thoughts of anything sexual...it's a BFF thing.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe if you get it on with your friend, then it would be fair for the girls to get it on.  Fair is fair! That would be my stipulation if I was in the situation. Otherwise no deal.


----------



## Mary1974 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the first person you should have talked to about this is your wife, not your friend and through him your friend's wife. You're making her the last person in the equation, when she should be the first. Kinda puts the pressure on and she might feel uncomfortable with that, although I think it's good that you won't press it if you can see it makes her uncomfortable.

If you think she might be receptive than put some feelers out but if you're getting a niggling feeling that she could take it badly I wouldn't. My husband recently suggested something similar and I wasn't too pleased (not my thing) but I haven't been too hard on him because he's not one to open up alot about his fantasies. I just said unless you want me asking to bring men into the mix don't ask me again and we had a good laugh over it (humor always humor). Although I have ordered him a related movie so at least he can have a small part of his fantasy and maybe we can liven things up around here (problems of a different type, another thread.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Why do married people go looking for trouble!!! My estranged husband once jokingly asked me if I would be for for a threesome (MWW). I said absolutely not. But, guess what? He wasn't joking! And four years later we are divorcing. I have no desire to have another female in bed with me. It repulses me!

76Trombones, I love your response! Fair is fair! Not that I would want to see that either. I might barf!


----------



## the next level (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your responces. I guess the decision is pretty unanimous!!!

If there are any more responces though id love to hear them.

Thanks again


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Women are more touchy feely in friendships than men. It's not uncommon for girlfriends to hug or kiss each other on the cheek.


I agree. . .it's like that commercial for feminine itching or something. . .the grown woman has 2 friends over and they are sitting by a fire drinking cocoa in their pajamas and a discussion obviously is opening up about feminine itching. . .to which her friends refer her to this product.

Obviously I conclude from this commercial, watching as a man, that women really do this on a regular basis.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

The wonderful thing about these kinds of fantasies is that when you talk about them with a spouse who likes to fantasize about similar stuff, the conversation can go anywhere, the imagination makes things hot, and you can have a wildly fun time. Then you wake up the next morning and go on about your business, without any real consequences.

On the other hand, once you actually DO something like this, you have to live with it and with all of the consequences, foreseen, unforeseen, intended, or unintended, that it produces. You cannot possibly know what all of these are. Several posters have already pointed this out.

I say, talk to your wife about the fantasy, and explore it AS A FANTASY that you both know you're not going to make real. You can be safe and still edgy when it is all in the context of imagination and fantasy.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with what others are saying on some level however, I do totally understand on allot of levels why this would seem hot and a less harmful version of having a 3 some or whatever. It may also seem to you that judging by your wife’s behavior that this is something that you 2 guys believe they may actually WANT otherwise I would think you would not go through this exercise. 

Their "open flirtation" could be girl bonding or they could be doing it to get a rise out of the both of you. It has worked. Even if you are correct and there is sexual attraction there do you want to go there? Even if you get what you want without objection. Let's say (as I giggle) your wives’ are like "sure! We really wanted to go down on each other and have it videotaped for later viewing seems that is a great idea". What if you or your buddy can't look at the other's wives without thinking of very lusty images? Despite your professed "good bro" status, don't think this could change the dynamics of the relationship with the 4 of you forever or would certainly could increase the likelihood that there could be an affair. I think it would be hard for any man to say that seeing another women naked could likely increase his desire to sleep with her. It could also affect the girls relationship. Prior to marriage I have had sex with females that had previously been my friends and despite promises by both to the contrary it DID change the relationship for ever. Don't assume that this will be different between 2 women. At what point would the video evidence be destroyed? How can you be sure that it would not be stolen, posted on the internet etc. What if your kids someday were to find it? 

As a consolation perhaps next time you go to the beach/pool and they are wearing bikinis and have them act goofy, play twister or come kind of game etc and you could capture it on film. Perhaps this would suffice for some kind of future guy/visual smorgasbord that might me somewhat more benign but, not totally. 

Regardless of what you decided to do our not. I would NOT make this decision spur of the moment when alcohol, the moment, physical arousal or peer pressure/beer pressure may compromise your reason. If your suspicion is correct and your wives do want this and they were to initiate some version of an encounter on the fly it could quickly go further than it should. I would also be careful about even expressing this desire to your wife as she may be hurt to know you want this to happen. Has she hinted at liking other women? How does she feel about you looking at other women in real life, porn, etc? Call it what you will but, I think if my wife knew that I wanted to see one of our friends naked she may be hurt. 

This is a very interesting topic because my wife has admitted to having "experimented" in college. I have never asked what this experimentation actually entailed though because I think it best for us to keep "our pre-marriage" encounters out of the subject of conversation. She makes off handed remarks about beautiful women like "I'd let her lick me" but, have never pushed the issue. I think many men on some level wished that their wives were bi as it is a hot fantasy. For me perhaps if my wife were as aroused by the sight of another women as I was then it would be something else we had in common, we could watch girl on girl action or bikini mud wrestling (LOL). If the opportunity like yours presented itself I have to say it would be a tempting one but, with huge risk.

Thought I would share.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Why do married people go looking for trouble!!! !


Especially when their life together has been great. I guess people are never satisfied with what they have.

The next level
Tell her about your fantasy, but don't mention who is the other girl, that you would like for the threesome. See her reaction. Who knows. Maybe you have the same fantasy.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You're planning something this personal and discussing it with some guy before you even mention it to your wife?


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been with other women who are, like me, bi-curious. For me, being with a woman is like being with myself, or doing to her what I like someone to do to me. I've read other posts about females having intimacy while on a business trip (co-workers), girls at a slumber party, etc. It is natural for many women to just explore like this with their girlfriends. I am in love with my husband, though.


----------



## Big Bear (Feb 11, 2010)

Topics like this always interest me. It seems most replies have a "better watch out" or "what if it goes bad" message with little follow up. These are critical possibilities for sure, but the flip side is it could work out great. The bottom line is, everyone HAS to be on the same page and that can get tricky. Many, many couples enjoy this fantacy. When people caution you, I think its because maybe you are trying to bridge a fantacy to reality assuming everyone else is doing the same. Even if your wife likes the idea of it, that does not mean that she actually wants to. The idea of four people reaching the same conclusion when you haven't completely shared your thoughts with your wife seems far fetched to me. If I could make a suggestion, the next time the subject comes up ask her "what do you think about......" followed up by "but would you really want to?". Make your intentions clear, she will only know you better for it.


----------



## Swet Jenny (Aug 16, 2011)

As a women I myself do not find this question offensive. Couples need to talk about there fantasies so that they are one in body and mind. I often wondered how it would be to lick another women. I know I am not speaking for myself seeing all my friend like the smell and taste of the own vaginas the thought of another has crossed my mind once or twice. Though my husband I have never contemplated it, now that I am much older if I had a chance to do it I probably would give a try. I know that I have talk with many of women and they all seemed to enjoy watching women having sex with other women on adult movies. Well respect her feeling and if she says no, play if of as if it was not really anything great to you as well and you should be fine.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Keep it a fantasy. If you let that genie out of the bottle, you won't be able to put it back!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> you better be ready to duck.
> 
> what makes you think she wont be repulsed by the idea and it would cause long term trauma to your marriage?
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this...you know what happens when you play with fire!! 
The two of you would have to have a very strong relationship for this not to cause trouble in your marriage. Everyone would have to be completely on board, meaning she wants it as much as you do. I just dont see anything good coming out of it. Not only do you stand the chance of hurting your marriage but this would have a huge impact on your friendship with the other couple. Are you prepared to deal with it every time the four of you get together to hang out?? 
Some things are better left to the imagination.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The OP of this thread is likely long gone. It is nearly a year old.


----------



## JRiZZY (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think it is a good idea. If you approach your wife and she is not into it, she may forever think you are attracted to her friend. Or she might feel she isn't enough for you. Dangerous waters.....


----------



## midlandsmale2011 (May 22, 2012)

My wife and I recently had our first experience with my wife being with another woman. To say it was amazing was an understatement. My wife has fantasised about this many times when we have been having sex, and for it to come true for us both was incredible. 
The female body is so beautiful, and to see two gorgeous women in lingerie kissing, touching and pleasing each other was unbelievable.
My wife is not bisexual, she just wanted to experience it, not only for herself, but because she knew it would also turn me on.
This was non intrusive in our relationship, as I did not have sex with the other women, but my wife did allow her to perform oral on me whilst my wife performed Oral on her.
I did not kiss or touch the other woman intermatly. 
As long as you have a strong relationship, there is no reason as to why this wont work! Good Luck!!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the vast majority of marriages can not handle all the bull sh*t that comes along with watching someone else pleasure your woman/man.

best to keep it a fantasy IMO. not worth the risk of messing up an otherwise good marriage.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

midlandsmale2011 said:


> This was non intrusive in our relationship, as I did not have sex with the other women, but my wife did allow her to perform oral on me whilst my wife performed Oral on her.



:scratchhead:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

zombie thread


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

WARNING WILL ROBINSON WARNING!

Bringing another person into your marriage is a BAD idea! The internet and TAM are full of these type of stories where this type of situation lead to something completely unexpected (and not in a good way)


----------



## thejanuarygirl (May 20, 2012)

Don't do it. Please. Let the fantasy remain the fantasy. I was involved in a MWW threesome twice with my husband and a close friend of mine. Didn't take long to learn that they were flirting and texting behind my back. There are too many scenarios for this to go very very wrong.

I thought it would be fun, and I enjoyed it for what it was, but the stuff that happened afterward was stuff that we all said wouldn't happen but it did.

This was a year and a half ago, and it still comes up as a very touchy subject. Kinda kills the trust too.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

zombie thread


----------

